# My 1st build. Will it work?



## nguyenpeter76 (Aug 12, 2007)

Motherboard: EVGA nForce 860i SE SLI @ $159.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3089879&sku=E145-2011

Processor: Intel C2D E6600 - $229.90
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115003

Memory: CORSAIR 2GB (2 x 1GB) - $79.99
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2206874&sku=C13-2022

Graphics Card: EVGA 8800GTS 320MB - $249.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150171

Storage: Western Digital 500gb - 109.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073&CMP=OTC-TechReport&ATT=22-136-073

CD-R/ DVD-R - $33.99 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16827151141&CMP=OTC-TechReport&ATT=27-151-141

Case: Sunbeam Transformer IC-TR-SV Silver Steel  - $59.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811166040

Monitor: LG L206WTY-BF Black 20" 2ms - $239.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005096

Power Supply: Rosewill RP550V2-D-SL 550W SLI Ready - $64.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182030

Operating System: Microsoft Windows Vista 32-Bit Home Premium - $111.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116202


----------



## zCexVe (Aug 12, 2007)

It will definitely work well.PSU is not recommended by @ least my self.There are other reputed PSUs available.PC P&C/OCZ,Corsair/Seasonic,Tagan... try them..(make sure its SLi ready and over 550W(just incase of upgrade or to be in safer side)And do you really gonna buy Vista?


----------



## nflesher87 (Aug 12, 2007)

1) be careful with tigerdirect and MIRs...they can be lowsy for returning them
2) you can get a better deal on ram keep looking (I'd point you in the direction but going to bed now)
3) get seagate 7200.10s with perpendicular recording, better performance
4) don't you dare get a rosewill PSU lol
that's about all I see at a glance!
I'll check and provide some more insight in the morn!


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Aug 12, 2007)

I plan on getting Vista for the direct10x games and cause sp1 for vista should come out by holidays so i dont want to waste money to 1st get xp then vista. 

I guess ill go with newegg all the way. 

Thanks for tips. looking forward to read them in the morning.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

cpu - good
mb - should be good, havent heard much about them
ram - ok   May be able to get a better deal elsewhere.
HDD - I would go with a seagate hdd
Case - ok   - I would get the antec 900 from newegg as its only $89 AFTER MIR
gfx - excellent
burner - good
psu - NO NO NO NO NO NO -  please don't get that one bro, it will let your whole system down...  go for one that is brand name and well known, it will be worth it in the long run.  Also something modular is good to help keep the inside of your case tidy...  you need to spend around $120 - $170 on a decent psu..

monitor - good

here is an example of a good psu for ya mate..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256021

It is modular and plenty big enough for what you need.


----------

